# Breeding Convicts.



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Hi. i want to breed some convicts, do they need there own tank by them selves ? or can they be with gold fish...... any bit of information to do with breeding convicts will be appreciated .. like what they eat.. when can be put into the tank.. how long it will take .. anything you guys know on breeding convicts will be very appreciated .. thanks


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Convicts will breed in a tank or bucket. Your best bet might be to put them in a tank by themselves. Not sure if you can keep it with goldfish, as I know that goldfishes releases a lot of ammonia and could kill your convicts IMO. Convicts can eat flakes, pellets, bloodworms, etc. Try a few varieties to get a good health and growth. As for the tank setup, you can provide some plants (fake or real) and caves/rocks. They will lay eggs on the rocks or glass. They usually breed quickly once they're settled and produce huge spawnings. It takes 3 days for the eggs to hatch and about another couple of days for them to swim once their yolk-sac is gone. Well, I hope this helps. If you got any more questions, ask away!!


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

sh*t man .. very good info and i appreciate it .. but what if your tank is bare ?? with nothing .. but its covered up by a blind... what do you think ??


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

why is this in piranha breeding?
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=93001


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

uh becuase its to do with Breeding ???


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> why is this in piranha breeding?
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=93001
> [snapback]1152098[/snapback]​


^









This doesn't belong in the piranha breeding forum, although it is breeding, it goes in the cichlids


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

this doesnt belong here
but as every1 is tellin u convicts are real easy to breed.
mine bred the 3rd day i bought them.
get the goldfish out of there, they might get killed in there, cause cons get real agreesive when they breed.
feed them cichlid pellets, ull see a convict on a bottle if u got a lfs.
i feed my fry brine shrimp and they also eat algea from the glass.
good luck wit ur breedin


----------

